# Early 70's Ariens 10,000 Series? Question



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a OLD Ariens snowblower. From a website I found, The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
I think it's a late 60's or early 70's 10,000 series. It has the square chute, the dual levers to disengage the impellers.

Two years back, the engine died. I think the crankshaft broke. I ditched the engine and got a used SnowKing engine from a local shop. The snowblower never has really performed that well since. The new (used) engine seems to run fine, but it will bog down with as little as 4-5 inches of snow in 2nd gear. I got thinking about the pulley size on the new (used) engine, I never really thought about removing the pulley from the original Ariens engine. I'm thinking the pulley on the new (used) engine I have now is too small and not powering the impellers/drive train of the blower to full speed. I did have to shim the new engine off the plate a little for the belt to be tight when engaged (hind sight).

Could someone tell me what the factory engine pulley diameter is supposed to be? I'm thinking if I put the proper size pulley back on the new (used) engine, it will perform like it should. 

PS The New (used) engine is I think a 12HP, which I think is larger than the factory one. Thanks for any help!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum....!
How is the blower speed compared to before (if it is slower than you do have a smaller pulley, but if it is faster you actually have a larger pulley compared to what you had), older blowers had smaller pulleys than later ones.
I think that you may have an engine issue, carburetor perhaps.... try cleaning it and see what happens.


----------



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for answering. I'm 90% sure, again (hind-sight), that the blower is slower. The New (used) engine, starts right up and powers up to what I think is full power. Even with the machine stopped, and the engine at full power, the blower 'tines' in front seem to be moving slowly. And like I said, even a light/powdery snow of 6" will bog the machine down if I even attempt to run it faster than 2nd gear (out of 5). I really can't remember 'visually' what size pulley the original Ariens motor had on it. But looking at this SnowKing engine, the pulley does look small. Which would make sense of why I had to shim the motor up to put proper tension on the 'original' (to the motor) belt.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Something that does not make to much sense (to me) is that if the impeller was spinning slower than it used to, the engine should actually have more power and not bug down unless the impeller is spinning so slow that it is clogging up.
You must have had a 7 or 8 hp engine before, going to a 12 hp engine you are adding 50+% more power to it (if the engine is working well it should not bog down), maybe we are missing or overlooking something.....


----------



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Something that does not make to much sense (to me) is that if the impeller was spinning slower than it used to, the engine should actually have more power and not bug down unless the impeller is spinning so slow that it is clogging up.
> You must have had a 7 or 8 hp engine before, going to a 12 hp engine you are adding 50+% more power to it (if the engine is working well it should not bog down), maybe we are missing or overlooking something.....


It actually is clogging up on the 2nd stage. Like I said, the current engine seems to run fine, starts right up, sounds like it's a full power, doesn't spit or sputter.

6 inches of snow is the max for 2nd gear (and even then it's laboring). If I try to clear 8-9 inches, I need to run in 1st gear and about every 12 inches of travel I need to squeeze the drive clutch (to stop forward motion) to let the machine catch up.

Really need to know the factory engine pulley diameter to figure this thing out.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

lfeissner68 said:


> It actually is clogging up on the 2nd stage. Like I said, the current engine seems to run fine, starts right up, sounds like it's a full power, doesn't spit or sputter.
> 
> 6 inches of snow is the max for 2nd gear (and even then it's laboring). If I try to clear 8-9 inches, I need to run in 1st gear and about every 12 inches of travel I need to squeeze the drive clutch (to stop forward motion) to let the machine catch up.
> 
> Really need to know the factory engine pulley diameter to figure this thing out.


is your belt slipping ? do you have the pulley locked in place, as to not spin on the shaft when under load ? I will measure my pulley to get the dia for you

2 1/2" in o.d....1 3/4" i.d that is off the engine sheeve of the orig tech 7 hp engine


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

by bogging down, do you experience a major drop in RPMs? if so, the "new to you" engine may have poor compression (_leaky head gasket, worn cylinder and/or little/no valve clearance, etc._)


----------



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am fairly sure the engine shaft is keyed to the pulley so it can not spin on the shaft. I don't remember the belt slipping. 

2.5" OD pulley size, is that from a early 70's Ariens? I'll check my current diameter tomorrow and post.


----------



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

classiccat said:


> by bogging down, do you experience a major drop in RPMs? if so, the "new to you" engine may have poor compression (_leaky head gasket, worn cylinder and/or little/no valve clearance, etc._)


I haven't used it since last year, but I don't remember hearing a 'major' drop in RPM's. I does slow down when it's trying to get the snow out of the 2nd stage. I would guess a 25 to 40 percent drop in the RPM's by the sound maybe.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

How far does it throw the snow with the 12hp engine compared to before with the old engine?


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

lfeissner68 said:


> I am fairly sure the engine shaft is keyed to the pulley so it can not spin on the shaft. I don't remember the belt slipping.
> 
> 2.5" OD pulley size, is that from a early 70's Ariens? I'll check my current diameter tomorrow and post.


 yes, that's from my 10954 from 70 or 71... the tensioner pulley can also be adjusted. it can be moved about a inch and a half in either direction , just in case you didn't notice that. if not tight enough it will cause the belt and impeller to slip when under load just enough to cause the prob and may not be noticeable looking at it. if to tight it will disengage the tensioner when under load


----------



## lfeissner68 (Sep 30, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> How far does it throw the snow with the 12hp engine compared to before with the old engine?


It depends on the depth and type of snow. With the original engine and 8-10, it was hard to bog down, no matter if it was heavy or light snow. It would throw it 12-20 feet.

With this engine, 6 inches of powdery snow is ok in 2nd gear, throws it 10-12 feet. 8 inches of heavy snow, forget it, throws about 6 feet, which due to my driveway layout, just puts more snow on top of snow that I will need to get to eventually.

Have not had the time (work) to measure my current pulley diameter yet. I'll get to it.


----------

